# What type of wood is this?



## jaustin (Sep 27, 2015)

What type of wood is this?
I was cleaning up the shop and cam across a box of pot call blanks.
I don't remember what type of wood it is.
It is soft and needs to be stablized before doing anything with it.
http://i94.Rule #2/albums/l89/gunracksonline/20150927_181429_zpsnhwboqla.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

Most likely spalted sycamore or spalted maple, but impossible to tell just from that picture.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 27, 2015)

I was thinking beech or maple. Looks a lot like the beech I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 27, 2015)

Were you on my porch? Looks just like some spalted "Eastern cottonwood " I gave Paul Hinds some time back. If it is "Beech", you should see the ray flecks. Enlarging it (pics) did nothing for me. Maple is usually pretty sound until heavy spalt occurs. But it could be......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2015)

Jon I didn't think about beech - another one we don't have down here but wish we did. 

Doesn't look like any spalted cottonwood I have seen but I don't doubt you Peetster.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 27, 2015)

Paul may have pictures, if not I'll post some this week....


----------



## jaustin (Sep 27, 2015)

Spalted maple

Just figured out search and found the original post where i bought it.
http://woodbarter.com/threads/spalted-maple-pot-call-blanks.7736/#post-95412


----------



## nateturlo666 (Nov 2, 2015)

Spalted Tamarind or Spalted Maple. That should have been a give away. There is obvious "Spaltia Fungus" activity here where creates Spalting.


----------

